# Car show season is here again.



## alleyyooper (May 13, 2019)

Bad Axe Michigan is/was really the second show of our season.

Was 36F was in the morning at 7:00 AM as we were driving out the drive way to go to the car show in Bad Axe Michigan. Bad Axe Is nearly at the very tip of the Thumb, just a mear 17.2 miles shy.
The sun was shineing bright when we parked. 
As I was slick misting the tires I was getting warm so stripped off my light jacket. I was comfortable as I finished the tires and started doing the body. Even when one of the farmers who's farm where we hunt coyotes stopped and talked I was still warm enough in just a short sleeve tee shirt.

By 11:30 the clouds had rolled in and the wind picked up off Lake Huron so I was back in a light jacket. But by 2:00 I was in my flease jacket.
Our normal temp is 67F for this time of year, was 52F felt like 44 by Kares smart phone.





They did a real good job for it being the first one they put on. There were about 70 cars and trucks there. Free Ice cream in the cart in the back ground.

I thought I had the Buick looking good for the judges to look at. I went off taking a few pictures, when I cam back I saw I had failed to clean the front bumper off. Lots of dead bugs were coveing it.





Our Southern Neighbor was a rat rod, Push button shift and a board to set on for a drivers seat. Told the fellow I would invest in a boat PDF seat at least.






A new Friend Bryan had his beautiful Dodge dump truck there. Bryan owns several other old cars and trucks and is a member of the Antigue Auto Rally Club and had just returned from a Rally in Missouri last week.





He told me it had a Chrylser Flat head 6 cylinder engine in the 1936 Dodge. I told him I had the same engine in my 1938 Massey 101 tractor.





This 1937 Ford is from the Midland show. Compair it to the same tonage size Dodge truck.







I myself think the Dodge looked sturdier.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 13, 2019)

A beautifuly done Ford Falcon Wagon and the surf board. I didn't look real close but believe the wood trim around the wood grain is real wood.











A nicely done Chevy Street rod.





A nearly finished Ford Mustang. Is for sale so with it still needing a final paint job it would be a bargin.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 13, 2019)

The only other Buick there was our friend Dans Beautiful Grand Sport. I tell him every time I see the car I start drooling bad. I love a good black paint job.






A beautiful Hudson Commander, Told Kare he has his air condisner on. in the center in front of the wind sheild the door is open that allows fresh air inside the car.






I would have like to been able to talk to the owner of this Chevy panal truck(?). I have never seen one with open sides like that so wondered if it was his creation or factory.
Neither of the fellows in the picture owned it.








Another nice Chevy PU restore. Most likely one of the last built befor WWII.





I have always like the roof line of the Plymouth and Dodge cars in the mid 1960's. In fact I attemped to buy a 1965 Dodge new before VN interfeared.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 13, 2019)

Nicely done Ford T model. I would have liked to have been able to talk to this owner about the etched side window wings. I know a fellow with a T that has rose etched in the side window wings. This one had the old Bell telephone logo or possiably the Liberty bell.











Starting to see more and more AMC cars but the AMX is still a rare one.



Another Hudson, I think I remember this one is a 1936 model. I used to have Kare carry a note pad with year and model information wrote down but i found I couldn't match the information to the pictures a lot.



One of the several Dodge chargers at this show. I think I remember there being 3 others all red. There was also several Plymouth road runners there.




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 13, 2019)

If buying a old car or truck was some thing you didn't want to spend a ton of money on one. You could get a good deal on a Station wagon like this Dodge. But the prices on them is now on the rise.







Another type you can get good deals on and are cool to see are the Odd balls like this Renault.







This fellow is pretty proud his rat rod has a 500CID Cadillac engine.










Next Sunday Ithaca spring dust off, 127 Corridor. 


 Al


----------

